# Baltzersens, Harrogate



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

www.baltzersens.co.uk/

We nipped in here for a quick coffee (and yet another cake, cake-overload that day) before we set off for home the other day.

The North Star blend was gorgeous. In fact everything was spot on! My flat white and Ian's cappuccino were excellent (with discernible differences between the two, not just a smaller cappuccino in a f/w cup). The cakes were pretty yummy too! They have an extensive menu and are obviously popular as the cafe was very busy, almost full up, with more people coming in as we left.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

My daughter loves it in there. And they always have a good single origin on, so I'm happy!


----------

